# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  PSU VESTEL

## dadakis

Καλησπέρα σας
Έχω ενα τροφοδοτικο vestel 17IPS62 και δεν μου βγάζει τάση για να ανάψουν τα led
Τι μπορεί να φταίει κατα την γνώμη σας
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## andyferraristi

Σίγουρα δεν φταινε οι ledόμπαρες? Εάν όχι, τότε μπορεί να είναι το Backlight driver ic ...

----------


## johnnyb

Φταίει ότι είναι vestel μην το ψάχνεις άδικα.......

----------


## georgis

σωστος!!!!!!!

----------

